# Denominational Renewal ? Lots of questions



## PCAdummy (Mar 5, 2012)

In laymen terms what is denomination renewal?
What are they trying to change?
Does it mean that folks think something is wrong with the PCA?
Does it mean that something expired?
Is denomination renewal the same as covenant renewal

I tried to read about it and understand it, butI kept stumbling over words and phrases that I couldnt begin to understand.

I would like a succinct defintion and the purpose of the movement.

It seems folks are very passionate one way or the other.
Thanks


----------



## raekwon (Mar 5, 2012)

Could you provide a link to what you're speaking of?


----------



## Jim-Bob (Mar 5, 2012)

*PCA Renewal*

Try 
Two-Edged Sword: PCA Denominational Renewal


The goal is to attract and retain membership in the PCA. The ideas on how to do it are varied. This is not about covenant renewal.

I am not an expert on the details, but it does seem the PCA is at a crossroads... growth seems to have stalled, and there seems to be a widening gap between those supporting a strict interpretation of the Confession and others. Pray for the PCA!





raekwon said:


> Could you provide a link to what you're speaking of?


----------



## Wayne (Mar 5, 2012)

Please note that linked blog post is from Sept. 2008. That, and the blogger is from the RCUS, not from the PCA.

There is no "movement" that I know of, particularly nothing by that specific name. That said, I'm open to correction if someone can point to some conference or something similar under that name or with that phrase at the center of the agenda. 

On the other hand, there is always a need to assess our own hearts before the Lord. Our hearts so easily grow cold and we stray from His paths so readily, there is always a place for renewal and refreshing.

Moreover, as Bill Iverson is fond of saying, "God has no grandchildren." Meaning that the work of evangelism must be done afresh in every generation. We cannot rest on our past efforts, we can't presume.

And no, denominational renewal is just what it sounds like, whereas "covenant renewal" is something else entirely. In fact, "covenant renewal" is several different things, depending on who you are talking to.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 5, 2012)

Please note that linked blog post is from Sept. 2008. That, and the blogger is from the RCUS, not from the PCA.

There is no "movement" that I know of, particularly nothing by that specific name. That said, I'm open to correction if someone can point to some conference or something similar under that name or with that phrase at the center of the agenda. 

On the other hand, there is always a need to assess our own hearts before the Lord. Our hearts so easily grow cold and we stray from His paths so readily, there is always a place for renewal and refreshing.

Moreover, as Bill Iverson is fond of saying, "God has no grandchildren." Meaning that the work of evangelism must be done afresh in every generation. We cannot rest on our past efforts, we can't presume that the next generation will grow up strong in the Lord just because we took them to church.

And no, denominational renewal is just what it sounds like, whereas "covenant renewal" is something else entirely. In fact, "covenant renewal" is several different things, depending on who you are talking to.


----------



## Edward (Mar 5, 2012)

I haven't heard of any active renewal movement in the PCA, although it wouldn't surprise me if if one cropped up. So I was a bit surprised by the original question.


----------

